# Are TV Licences back dated?



## SteelBlue05 (26 Jul 2006)

Similar to car tax is the TV licence backdated so that you need to pay for missing months? 

e.g. I pay for a licence now and am covered for 12 months, if I forget to pay again for 6 months after that then when I renew does the licence only cover me 6 months forward as I missed the previous 6 months?


----------



## micamaca (26 Jul 2006)

Are you looking for a free six months? tut, tut! why don't you ask AnPost!


----------



## demoivre (26 Jul 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Similar to car tax is the TV licence backdated so that you need to pay for missing months?



Yes.


----------



## oysterman (26 Jul 2006)

Is there a presumption at law trhat every dwelling has a television all of the time?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (26 Jul 2006)

oysterman said:
			
		

> Is there a presumption at law trhat every dwelling has a television all of the time?


 
Thats the point I was trying to make, it shoudn't be back dated.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jul 2006)

If you can prove you didn't live there, I presume you are not liable for arrears, similar to car tax.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (26 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> If you can prove you didn't live there, I presume you are not liable for arrears, similar to car tax.


 
Is this something you actually have to go and prove? So the assumption is that the licence needs to be paid in arrears unless you actively go and prove you didnt have a TV?

Surely it doesnt matter about living there? The question is if you had a TV or not during the time?


----------



## monkeyboy (26 Jul 2006)

Just go in and get one no one asks any questions. Its an an post employee who just issues them no one willinterrogate you at all.

scaremongering !


----------



## micamaca (26 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> If you can prove you didn't live there, I presume you are not liable for arrears, similar to car tax.


 
But their latest ads are about holiday homes which people don't live in all year but you're still supposed to have a licence. 

But if you bring your portable TV down for the two week holiday, does that mean you have to bring your licence down with it in case an inspector calls? will it be valid? or will they suspect that you have the portable there all year. 

It is a bit of guilty till proven innocent isn't it...you're a house or apt, therefore you probably have a tv...


----------



## Satanta (26 Jul 2006)

micamaca said:
			
		

> But if you bring your portable TV down for the two week holiday, does that mean you have to bring your licence down with it in case an inspector calls? will it be valid? or will they suspect that you have the portable there all year.





> Television licences for holiday homes/second homes
> 
> If your holiday home/second home contains a television, or equipment capable of receiving a television signal (i.e., satellite dish, aerial), then this household must also have a television licence. This is the case even if this is not your main residence and you already hold a licence for your main address. Failure to have a television licence where this is required           can result in penalties.


----------



## NHG (26 Jul 2006)

I just set ours up on Direct Debit a few years ago and the new licence automatically arrives in the post around renewal date.


----------



## rsob (4 Mar 2008)

rsob said:


> Every household, business or institution in Ireland with a television or equipment capable of receiving a television signal (using an aerial, satellite dish, cable or other means) must have a television licence.



We have two TVs but do not have cable we watch Dvd's only.  
RTE gets the entire License Fee, not a minor part of which goes to pay the overinflated radio and TV presenters Salaries 
Let RTE collapse on its rather large collective behind if it can't stand up right on its own.
We as a country pay enough other direct and indirect Tax as it is which at least sometimes have legitimate/necessary allocations.
The TV license tax is ridiculous and because no legitimate defense can be posed we get adverts through the Media attempting to make it a social stigma not to pay the License which is petty to say the least.
I guess the level of indignation at having to pay the TV License decreases as income levels rise but I for one would rather put the license fee towards one of my ever increasing Utility bills than into the ryan show's donut budget.
Regardless of what country I end up living in next I will rejoice the day Ireland copes onto itself and flushes this Tax out into Dublin bay.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2008)

The license has nothing to do with having cable or not.


----------



## rsob (4 Mar 2008)

Yes - but I am objecting to it all the same - as should we all.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2008)

rsob said:


> Yes - but I am objecting to it all the same - as should we all.


Objecting to what? The _TV _license scheme in general? Why *SHOULD *we all do likewise?  Why did you mention anything about cable and _DVDs _etc. at all since it's all irrelevant?


----------



## stir crazy (4 Mar 2008)

I think the original question was if the holiday doesnt have a TV there but you bring the already licensed one with you from your main home say for 2 weeks a year for example ?



Another question I would have is do TV dealers such as Power City legally need a license for every TV they have in storage ?


----------



## rsob (4 Mar 2008)

Yes the scheme in General. If 'we' are happy to pay it then thats fine - if we are not then why not voice say so?  
Yes admitted the Dvd issue is not relevant to the license fee.  
I guess I am hopeful for a change and not resigned therefore I consider the allocation of the License Fee to be relevant.


----------



## rsob (4 Mar 2008)

rsob said:


> Objecting to what? The _TV _license scheme in general? Why *SHOULD *we all do likewise?  Why did you mention anything about cable and _DVDs _etc. at all since it's all irrelevant?



Yes the scheme in General. If 'we' are happy to pay it then thats fine - if we are not then why not voice say so?  
Yes admitted the Dvd issue is not relevant to the license fee.  
I guess I am hopeful for a change and not resigned therefore I consider the allocation of the License Fee to be relevant


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2008)

Take it to _Letting Off Steam _when you are able to post there instead of dragging this thread off topic.


----------



## rsob (4 Mar 2008)

OK will post on a more relevant thread


----------



## Leo (4 Mar 2008)

stir crazy said:


> Another question I would have is do TV dealers such as Power City legally need a license for every TV they have in storage ?


 
TV Licences are per premises, not per set.


----------



## stir crazy (6 Mar 2008)

Leo said:


> TV Licences are per premises, not per set.



so I can have 10 Tvs at home but only need one license ?


----------



## Merrion (6 Mar 2008)

stir crazy said:


> so I can have 10 Tvs at home but only need one license ?


 
Correct as per [broken link removed]


----------



## biddy (7 Mar 2008)

my tv licence ran out end of Jan, didnt get around to getting another one until end of feb and it was automatically put from end of Jan to end of Jan, even though i never said anything about when it ran out, just asked for a licence


----------



## nutty nut (9 Mar 2008)

I recall taking out my first TV license and in my naivety I did it on March 28. The following year I got the reminder and went to the local post office in early April and was told it had to be renewed from March 1. So I had basically lost out on 4 weeks license money so I refused to pay.

Not satisfied with this I phoned the head post office in the county and when I couldnt get any satisfaction from the guy who took my call I told him I didnt have a TV for the full month of March as it was broke. He told me that it didnt make any difference as I would have had an aerial up so therefore I had to pay as they requested. I said to him - do you remember that bit of a storm we had a few weeks ago, well it blew the aerial down. He burst out laughing, told me to go back to the local PO the next day and he would ring them in advance to advise that I could renew from April 1.

In reply to the OP just make sure you take the license out on the first of the month.


----------

